# Simulador de circuitos para linux



## Pax (Ago 25, 2008)

Alguien me recomienda un buen simulador que corra bien bajo linux, si funciona bien bajo debian mucho mejor...


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 25, 2008)

yo solo conosco el oregano, mas sin embargo no esta  completo, checa los repositorios ahi creo que habia varios.

http://oregano.softonic.com/linux


----------



## plax (Ago 30, 2008)

Tendrías que instalar WINE (Wine Is Not an Emulator), tiene que estar en los repositorios de Debian. Con esa aplicación, se puede correr todo simulador creado para plataformas Windows...

http://www.winehq.org/

Simuladores free en linux no he visto ninguno que valga la pena recomendar.

Éxitos!


----------



## ars (Ago 30, 2008)

plax dijo:
			
		

> Tendrías que instalar WINE (Wine Is Not an Emulator), tiene que estar en los repositorios de Debian. Con esa aplicación, se puede correr todo simulador creado para plataformas Windows...
> 
> http://www.winehq.org/
> 
> ...



No se puede correr todos los simuladores lamentablemente. Yo he tratado de correr el proteus  y arranca, pero los componentes no te los muestra por ejemplo ni anda la simulación...
El que conozco es el oregano pero no es un gran simulador al momento.


----------



## BrusAngel (Sep 2, 2008)

para poder correr tipo de programas como simuladores, se necesitan muchas librerias que wine no tiene y que tenés que incluir vos por aparte, eso es lo malo pero busca en www.google.com/linux  para que veas si encontrás algun simulador nato para linux.

orale's

BrusAngel


----------



## perik (Sep 12, 2008)

Con wine en ubuntu funciona el !Proteus! .
 Es la caña.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 26, 2009)

No se si ya esta abandonado este hilo, igual respondo:
Para linux tienes:
-Oregano  (básico, sirve muy bien para circuitos simples)
-Geda (muy completo, díficil de usar pero dicen que es el mejor)
-Qucs (es el que más utilizo, es muy bueno, tienes muchos elementos y parametros de simulación así como diversas formas de obtener os datos de la simulación)(recomendado)
-Ksimus (para simular circuitos digitales)
- hay avrios mas, tambine para microcontroladores.

Con wine:
-Circuitmaker (es el que mejor me ha funcionado, incluida la simulación, claro)
-Proteus (también funciona)
-Psipce (corre pero es un poco complicado incluir las librerias, NO sirve la simulación)

No he probado más.
saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 27, 2009)

Busca con google "Electric" sin comillas.


----------



## Humano (Oct 28, 2009)

con wine funciona también el LTSPICE. Al menos eso he leido en algún lado... No sabía que el proteus tambén!


----------



## mirkojovic (Nov 10, 2009)

Que raro que nonbraron el KiCad incluso si buscan en este mismo foro van a encontrar tutoriales muy amenos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2009)

El KiCad no es un simulador, es un CAD para el diseño de PCB.


----------



## COARITES (Ene 3, 2010)

Vaya q yo tambien intente  hacer correr bien proteus, pero no pude; asi recurri al virtualbox de sunMicrosistem y funciona.


----------



## pic-man (Ene 18, 2010)

Que versión de proteus funciona con wine? Yo no he podido hacerlo funcionar nunca. El único software de simulación que he hecho funcionar con wine es Electronics Workbench 5.12. Ese funciona bien con algunos cuantos detallitos.

De software de linux solo conocía oregano, lo he usado pero no he logrado simular nada. Tal vez no lo hago bien, pero al final me di por vencido. Ahora voy a probar ese Qucs a ver que tal se porta.


----------



## COARITES (Ene 19, 2010)

Pues tienes que probarlo con la version wine 1.01 que es la version estandar, te cuento como me funciono:
primero instale proteus 7.5 sp 4 creo y no me corrio con la version mas moderna de wine
luego probe con el wine 1..10 q tampoco corria, pero luego instale office 2007 y note que descargo algunas librerias, y es ahi donde intente de nuevo con el proteus y corrio de maravilla aunque no he probado los puertos virtuales USB y LPT de isis, y por ultimo decidi probar con el crossover y con esta tambien funciono de maeravillas funcionaban hasta el pic 18f4.... pero luego he intentado instalar autocad 2010 y para eso descarge algunas librerias y las instale a wine y creo q se actualizo y yano me funciono el proteus, asi solo espero para sacarme tiempo para poder reparar mi ubuntu 9.10 para que corra proteus y tambien el PCW para PICs.

Si lo logras me aviasas, para probar

Pues tienes que probarlo con la version wine 1.01 que es la version estandar, te cuento como me funciono:
primero instale proteus 7.5 sp 4 creo y no me corrio con la version mas moderna de wine
luego probe con el wine 1..10 q tampoco corria, pero luego instale office 2007 y note que descargo algunas librerias, y es ahi donde intente de nuevo con el proteus y corrio de maravilla aunque no he probado los puertos virtuales USB y LPT de isis, y por ultimo decidi probar con el crossover y con esta tambien funciono de maeravillas funcionaban hasta el pic 18f4.... pero luego he intentado instalar autocad 2010 y para eso descarge algunas librerias y las instale a wine y creo q se actualizo y yano me funciono el proteus, asi solo espero para sacarme tiempo para poder reparar mi ubuntu 9.10 para que corra proteus y tambien el PCW para PICs.

Si lo logras me aviasas, para probar


----------

